# Discount Tix to Evil Dead, The Musical in NYC



## CatMean (Jul 5, 2004)

I don't know whether to be disgusted or fly out there. My friends and I have and annual "Evil Dead" party, drinking everytime Ash gets hurt in the head. We never make it past halfway through the third. 

Thanks a million colmmoo for posting this link!


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

CatMean - This would be perfect then!


----------

